# Tax resident in Spain but paid by UK company



## Mariebanner (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi all. Me and my husband are looking to relocate to Spain but he will still work for a UK company but become a resident for tax purposes in Spain. How will this work? Will the UK company pay taxes and then he will need to claim them back? Will he be able to claim them all back or will he pay some UK and some Spain. Will we be worse or better off? Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll need to check the tax treaty between the UK and Spain - but in general, you pay taxes to the country in which you are resident. So, in your case, to Spain.

If the company has a Spanish office or branch, chances are your husband will be paid on the company's Spanish payroll - with all the appropriate Spanish taxes and social insurances paid however these things are normally done in Spain.


----------

